# Grand Tour Europe Moto GP 2012 advice welcome



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

We are going to see all the European races in the 2012 Moto GP calender. It was just from a random coment whilst sat at Dunkerque after going to see the race last year at Le Mans. What if we purchased a motorhome and toured to all the races in one season. After lots of looking we bought our Frankia. Tickets have been sorted. The ferries are booked. 

Now the fun part planning the routes between each track. We are planning to do no more than about 150/250 miles a day we will detour to sight see as this is a holiday as well. First ferry booked 16 April return 22 November.

We will have to be at the race track the day before the first practice day to collect our tickets. Has anyone taken their motorhome to any of the tracks?

Would like to stay on aires etc as cheaply as possible. We expect to have to stay at sites with more facilities during the trip for EHU, laundry etc.

Our route is Dunkerque, Jerez, Estoril, Le Mans, Barcellona, Silverstone, Assen, Germany(track not confirmed), Mugello, Bruno, San Marino, Aragon, Valencia,Dunkerque.

We are flying home from Bruno and Valencia so are also looking for storage for the motorhome at these 2 locations for approx 1 month each time.

As first timers all hints, tips and suggestions welcome

Sue and Stu


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Sue and Stu

That a proper trip for first timers, 

ENJOY

Sorry no usefull tips.

Martin


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

What a fantastic trip that promises to be!

Personally, having been to a number of races over the years, 'cause I love the atamosphere, nowadays I prefer to watch them on the box because you see much more of the race.

Having said that I'm sure it will be an adventure you'll never forget.

Good luck!

I'll be looking out for your blog and probably feel really envious.

Enjoy!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi, I'am going to the first 3 motogp's,also in a Frankia.Probably leaving on the 20th for a saunter down to Jerez,then picking the wife up at Faro to go to Estoril. I'am hoping to stay at the official site at Jerez then Guincho for Estoril,not decided where to stay for Le Mans.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Went to the San Marino Motogp a few years ago. Stayed at camping Riccoine nearby in Rimmini. Circuit within walking or cycling distance. At the time there was no shortage of free public transport (bus) to and from the track on the Saturday and the Sunday.

The site was excellent and quiet as the holiday season is coming to a close. Opportunity to get EHU and catch up with those necessary chores.

Rimmini worth a visit.

Have you considered keeping a blog of your travels which could be used as a reference for others who may follow in your tracks.

Enjoy, a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## jazzlover (Apr 30, 2011)

*grand tour motogp*

do you need a baggage boy ?. Love to see Casey Stoner get right up the Ducati team who did not give him the support he had deserved, after winning the 2007 title for them. Why not add Phillip Island Australia, some good sightseeing on the way!. We came over and saw the 2011 IOM tt using a Bilbo's T5 camper van for a 3 months trip, a bit small, but still enjoyable. Go number 27 [1] the 'Stoner Express'.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Assen camping is set up in small fields near to the circuit specially for Assen TT they can be noisy and boisterous.
Commercial site we have used is
http://www.witterzomer.nl/ 
Book well in advance. Just a short bike ride away. or over the road set up for the weekens is Camping Sudosa. Better regulated than most of the other temporary sites. Good fascilities and a few EHU for early bookers
tt-camping.sudosa-desto.nl/Cached - Similar

We are giving it a miss this year.
Dave p


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jazzlover, I see that you are Australian (well at least registered as being there) so can understand your allegiance and I would not doubt or argue that Stoner is an exceptional talent BUT he IS the most spoilt, whineing, whingeing brat in the paddock. He is able to ride most any bike quicker than any other person and is also the quickest to moan / complain about others getting in his way or sulk when the team can't find the right set up for him.

That said back to the OP, I wish you well with your tour and am sure you'll enjoy every minute of it, as others have said let us know how you get on.


----------



## jazzlover (Apr 30, 2011)

John ,you're right, totally biased. Spoilt he is not! Did it the hard way . Family sold everything to get to the UK. Lived in a tent,and roughed it for years until he got noticed. Worked up from the bottom. It must be Pedrosa or Lorenzo you are getting mixed up with. After all, Stoner is getting only half the money that Rossi getting, and considerably less than the other two. Stoner is a straight talker,tells it like he sees it.Upset many poms when he said at Silverstone "the tracks sh-t" "the weather's sh-t"'He does his talking on the track. It's going to be a interesting season.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

My reference to being spoilt refers to his more recent years, you should have noticed I have great admiration to his riding skills but since becoming "established" he has become a spoilt s**t! lashing out (in more ways than one) at any anyone or thing that displeases him. He is not unique in the way he got where he is though, there are many riders of all nationalities that toughed it out at the beginning of their career (and many well into it), only made possible by family assistance. If you wish to continue the discussion perhaps a new thread would be a good idea.

Once again apologies for going off of the original topic.


----------



## redbarron (Feb 6, 2011)

I would recommend you start by getting a copy of Autoroute and GPS dongle. That way you can plan your routes, journey timing and integrate your sight-seeing. It's brilliant.


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you all for giving Stu and I a good laugh. I have been reading and picking up ideas and tips over the last couple of months.

We have a short wish list left to get. Yesterday we purchased our Honda PCX 125 we had been looking for a large cc scooter. Our other bike is a Yahmaha FJ1200 so Stuart felt that a 125 2 up would just not be good enough. After much reading I talked him into one.

Left with reversing camera, motorhome sat nav and external silver screen.

We are newbie's when it comes to motorhomes. But have been to a number of GP races the easy way(flights, hire car and hotel-villa).

Jazzlover we would love to come to Philip Island but unfortunately I am unwell and now unable to fly. Back in 2008 I had a trip all booked Tasmaina, Philip Island, Langkawi, Kula Lumpa, Valencia). The day of our flight I was on the operating table. I still made Valencia.

As for a blog I will have to think about that one, it has taken till last week to join facebook.

Sue


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

stu7771 said:


> Yesterday we purchased our Honda PCX 125 we had been looking for a large cc scooter. Our other bike is a Yahmaha FJ1200 so Stuart felt that a 125 2 up would just not be good enough.
> 
> Sue


I had (Until it was stolen in October) a Suzi GN125 h. easily cruised at 55 - 60 mph with 2 up.

Plus it was light enough to pop on the rack on the rear of MH


----------



## CWH (Nov 29, 2008)

I went to the Brno GP last year, parked the motorhome on the official campsite at the circuit. I enjoyed the atmosphere of the site, didn't get much sleep though, loud music and revving of bikes until 5am!
I booked a grandstand seat, no need though as there are steep banks around the circuit to sit and get good views.
Enjoy.


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

redbarron thanks for the suggestion of the autoroute with GPS. Took a look and one now on its way to us thanks to good old ebay. Still going to get the sat nav(we have one for the car) as Stu would like to still know where he is going if I have to rest and not be co-pilot. Really liked the idea of being able to plan our routes whilst on the go. 

bigtree I have sent you a PM 

I have used the internet for years but forums, facebook, twitter, blogs all new to me, just worked out how to thank someone.

Got to go out and help as the wipers are stuck on the Frankia in the up position.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My memorable pic of Rossi`s 100 win at Assen a couple of years ago

Took it all by myself

Dave p


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Have now got the Auto Route and its great. Means that we will be able to plan routes even if we do not have the internet. We will have Sat Nav with us. We planned to get maps of france, spain eyc, but with this will not need them now. Got all the bits we need to get the PCX on the back will see if that all goes to plan this afternoon if the rain stops.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We've just been staying on the Orbitur campsite at Guincho, about 10/15 mins drive from Estoril 'autodromo'. Got talking to the guy who manages the Eurocamp chalets there and he mentioned that they are very busy for the Moto GP. Don't know if there are extra facilities laid on for the event, but if not, Guincho is the only campsite in the area and worth booking soon. There are no aires that I know of either. 

Lots to see in the area if you are sightseeing too - Caiscais is a lovely town, historic palaces at Sintra or just walks to the beach through the dunes.


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG 3 weeks tomorrow to go before we leave for the ferry. Frankia all in bits on the drive. Son checked the clutch last week and felt that we should have it replaced before we left. He is not being paid as he owes us a couple of favors. Whilst doing this he found a turbo (that we did not know she even had) not listed on registration doc's. The bad news its not working. So he is taking it to work on Monday to get it checked out and reconditioned. The clutch delivered is faulty so another on order. She is sat up on the axel stands looking very sorry for herself. Cannot try out the silver screen I have for her. Repair the grey waste discharge. Or any of the 100 other things I feel sure I need to do before we go.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Have a brilliant trip! The only one of your list we have been to is Silverstone for the British Grand Prix a few years ago. We stayed at one of the official off-track sites with our MH and it was fab! Noisy, yes but lots of like minded people all araound (and the weather was pretty good too) We saw Lewis Hamilton in his last year in Formula 2 before he moved up and he was brilliant! Much easier watching on tv but you do miss the atmosphere!


----------



## Vincent (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi 

Your trip sounds awesome and we plan similar adventures once the pressure of work and its time constraints eases in a few years time!.

We are booked for Le Mans MGP and already have the tickets. We will be tunnel and driving down on Thursdayv, a long drive from Norfolk but will do a stopover on the way . I am stil looking for a site in Le Mans or just north and somewhere perhaps a bit more chilled we can bike to the circuit from.

I can thoroughly recommend Guincho , we took the Camper to Estoril in 2011. Had a KLX250 in the camper garage and used this to go between the site and the circuit . We booked a grandstand seat which was very cheap. The village nearby has some good restaurants and the campsite is very clean , spacious with great facilities.

We also rode by bike to Catalunya ... Manic here but a great atmosphere and the roads through Andorra are not to be missed . Mugello we have also visitd but travelled by air ... We hired a car but be very patient about getting out as you will be there for hours and may as well park up , open a beer and light the BBQ 

Have a great trip and send a post if you find anywhere for camping , chilled with a lake near la Mans please

Cheers 

Vince


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Vince

Did you see bigtree's message? We will be staying at Le Man track side camping the same as last year, Trevor will be away from track there is the camp site Bounty lakes think it may be a bit pricey ( I must be getting old because in the last couple of weeks I have found all things pricey) and I am unable to see a map on their site to work out how far away from the circuit they are.

Did you camp at the track a Mugello we will be staying after as on Monday off to Ducati and Ferrari.

Andorra another tale. We took a tour on our FJ1200 in its first year with us. Stayed the night in french side when we got to the hotel for the night in spanish side found out that we had left passports at the french side hotel. I would not let Stu go back on his own I have never seen him so mad boy did we do that road quick. 

Sue


----------

